# Lots of B Stock Agiles Up



## SodaPopinski (Feb 23, 2010)

Just noticed these, some good shit:

8's
Agile Intrepid 828 MN Charcoal B Stock at RondoMusic.com
Agile Intrepid Pro 828 MN Nat Left B Stock at RondoMusic.com
Agile Septor 827 RN Nat B Stock at RondoMusic.com
Agile Intrepid Pro 825 MN Bloodburst B Stock at RondoMusic.com
Agile Intrepid Pro 828 MN Nat B Stock at RondoMusic.com
Agile Interceptor Pro 828 MN White B Stock w/Case at RondoMusic.com

http://www.rondomusic.com/product3163.html


----------



## xiphoscesar (Feb 23, 2010)

shhhh dont tell everybody


----------



## I_infect (Feb 23, 2010)

Grabbed the 827


----------



## technomancer (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok which of you fuckers beat me to the 828 pro in white


----------



## Dethfield (Feb 23, 2010)

Agreed, someone took the white Interceptor!

edit: picked up the Red Intrepid!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 23, 2010)

Fuck Fuck Fuck so broke!


----------



## Collapse (Feb 23, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Ok which of you fuckers beat me to the 828 pro in white


 
that would be me sorry


----------



## I_infect (Feb 23, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Fuck Fuck Fuck so broke!



That would be mine. Contemplating the charcoal intrepid as well.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Feb 23, 2010)

dam this was my one chance to grab an eight string


----------



## swayman (Feb 23, 2010)

Damn, would have grabbed a 7 if I had the cash!


----------



## Merlin_602 (Feb 23, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> dam this was my one chance to grab an eight string



rubbish, schecter has some nice ones at around 600. Agile isn't the be all and all in 8's anymore


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 23, 2010)

that last agile is a beast....they need to make that left handed asap.


----------



## CrashRG (Feb 23, 2010)

bastards.......all of you......bastards


----------



## ra1der2 (Feb 23, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Ok which of you fuckers beat me to the 828 pro in white



You're lucky you missed it, that was my Jan 2010 order. I returned it because it would not intonate the LB or F#. Kind of shady of them not stating that on the sale page considering I told them in the return details.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 23, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> You're lucky you missed it, that was my Jan 2010 order. I returned it because it would not intonate the LB or F#. Kind of shady of them not stating that on the sale page considering I told them in the return details.


oh wow, no bueno dude.


----------



## Galius (Feb 23, 2010)

Merlin_602 said:


> rubbish, schecter has some nice ones at around 600. Agile isn't the be all and all in 8's anymore


 
Umm.....the Schecter I owned played like dookie compared to my Agiles. 
I was a Schecter player for about 10-12 years (was pretty much a Schecter fanboy) and went with the Hellraiser 8 and just wasnt feeling it. I absolutely love the feel of the Agiles for the 8s compared to the Schecter 8s.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 23, 2010)

Galius said:


> Umm.....the Schecter I owned played like dookie compared to my Agiles.


this is what im hoping to find out friday!!

ughh,


----------



## Galius (Feb 23, 2010)

Ricky_Gallows said:


> this is what im hoping to find out friday!!
> 
> ughh,


 
Obviously everyone likes different things, but I figured that coming from a long run of Scecters and being converted had to mean somthing to someone.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 23, 2010)

Galius said:


> Obviously everyone likes different things, but I figured that coming from a long run of Scecters and being converted had to mean somthing to someone.



def agree. I think the change of pace will be nice since I'm left handed this will be my first seven that isn't a schecter....so fingers crossed


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 23, 2010)

meh.. savin` my monies


----------



## t3sser4ct (Feb 23, 2010)

I hate whoever took this.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 23, 2010)

there gone so fast right???

it's insane.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Feb 23, 2010)

<Sigh!>
I swear - I CAN'T WIN!!!! First I end up having to sell my Omen Extreme 7, due to a money shortage. Then the cheap replacement for it (a Squier Stagemaster 7) turns out to be clumsily converted into a left handed guitar (that I had to un-convert), and now this!!






I ain't gots the money!!! I won't have anything close to enough money for this (chip and all), until my income tax refund arrives - in the third week of March!!! It'll be gone by then of course. Like I said - I can't win!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Feb 23, 2010)

ok I`m done with this, withe guitars can me, and maple fretboards on white...with black hardware...and khaler?? holy crap. I hate to live sofar, even with the money (in 10 days I will have that mount of money) I can buy them...i just too far..the shipping will cost the same as the guitar. I hate my life...


----------



## Merlin_602 (Feb 23, 2010)

ellengtrgrl said:


> <Sigh!>
> I swear - I CAN'T WIN!!!! First I end up having to sell my Omen Extreme 7, due to a money shortage. Then the cheap replacement for it (a Squier Stagemaster 7) turns out to be clumsily converted into a left handed guitar (that I had to un-convert), and now this!!
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, you had to sell your omen? I'm sorry to hear. That guitar is so much bang for buck it's almost ridiculous. I'll never sell mine.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 23, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> You're lucky you missed it, that was my Jan 2010 order. I returned it because it would not intonate the LB or F#. Kind of shady of them not stating that on the sale page considering I told them in the return details.



Seriously? The travel on the saddles on those Kahlers is INSANE so I'm really surprised you had problems with that


----------



## -One- (Feb 23, 2010)

Agile Intrepid Pro 828 MN Nat Left B Stock at RondoMusic.com

Jesus, I wish I had $450 to spend on that, I'd definitely delve into 8-string territory.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 23, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Seriously? The travel on the saddles on those Kahlers is INSANE so I'm really surprised you had problems with that



That...and can't the entire bridge be moved back or forth by a small, I thought the stud mounted models had that feature.


----------



## Beardyman (Feb 23, 2010)

I_infect said:


> Grabbed the 827


 
Bastard!


----------



## boaz33 (Feb 23, 2010)

so the guitars on rondo that are up that means there's only 1 of those in stock?
so its first come first serve and you're done and have to wait until they have new in-stock for another first come first serve?


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 23, 2010)

boaz33 said:


> so the guitars on rondo that are up that means there's only 1 of those in stock?
> so its first come first serve and you're done and have to wait until they have new in-stock for another first come first serve?


 yep


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Feb 23, 2010)

Merlin_602 said:


> Awww, you had to sell your omen? I'm sorry to hear. That guitar is so much bang for buck it's almost ridiculous. I'll never sell mine.


 
Tell me about it!  But, when you don't get paid for another week, and you literally only have like $20 left after paying bills, your credit cards are maxed, you still need to keep gas in the car for your 27 mile commute to and from work, and you need to keep food on the table, you end up having to do things like sell guitars. It's not fun, but you do what you have to do, to make it to payday. 

To add insult to injury, the Squier Stagemaster 7 I bought as a cheap replacement for Cheri, my Omen Extreme 7, needs some serious setup work. Unlike my old Omen Extreme 7, the scale length is 25.5". The strings seem to be 9s, and for that scale length, they feel like rubber bands (especially when compared to my old Omen Extreme 7)!! There's some significant fret buzz too. So, the saddles will have to be raised. At least I was able to convert it back to right handed stringing, with a minimal amount of fuss (whoever owned it before me, just flipped over the right handed nut, to left handed stringing). .


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow you have to realize the market our little community creates here.
With out sevenstring.org members and this thread... Those b stock instruments may have hung around a while longer.... Amazing.


----------



## Origin (Feb 23, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> Wow you have to realize the market our little community creates here.
> With out sevenstring.org members and this thread... Those b stock instruments may have hung around a while longer.... Amazing.



I know man, we're a driving force of Agile's economy


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 23, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> Wow you have to realize the market our little community creates here.
> With out sevenstring.org members and this thread... Those b stock instruments may have hung around a while longer.... Amazing.



seriously...never heard of them til i came here


----------



## Merlin_602 (Feb 23, 2010)

ellengtrgrl said:


> Tell me about it!  But, when you don't get paid for another week, and you literally only have like $20 left after paying bills, your credit cards are maxed, you still need to keep gas in the car for your 27 mile commute to and from work, and you need to keep food on the table, you end up having to do things like sell guitars. I's not fun, but you do what you have to do, to make it to payday.
> 
> To add insult to injury, the Squier Stagemaster 7 I bought as a cheap replacement for Cheri, my Omen Extreme 7, needs some serious setup work. Unlike my old Omen Extreme 7, the scale length is 25.5". The strings seem to be 9s, and for that scale length, they feel like rubber bands (especially when compared to my old Omen Extreme 7)!! There's some significant fret buzz too. So, the saddles will have to be raised. At least I was able to convert it back to right handed stringing, with a minimal amount of fuss (whoever owned it before me, just flipped over the right handed nut, to left handed stringing). .



I feel ya hun, I'm there right now. I can't even work because I'm deep into a depression right now, and I have 2 kids and a wife. But i have a ton of stuff i'd rather sell before my guitars.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 23, 2010)

Origin said:


> I know man, we're a driving force of Agile's economy



AGF DESTROYS the 6ers. my god it is insane, a Bstock thread goes up and everybody grabs something.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 23, 2010)

B stock Agiles went like hotcakes!
Dont everyone buy an Agile at once~!


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Feb 24, 2010)

Merlin_602 said:


> I feel ya hun, I'm there right now. I can't even work because I'm deep into a depression right now, and I have 2 kids and a wife. But i have a ton of stuff i'd rather sell before my guitars.


 
The guitar was the only thing I had that could sell on short notice (I took a hit on it at Music Go Round). Good luck. It sounds like you're in a bit of a bind yourself. Mojo sent your way.


----------



## Merlin_602 (Feb 24, 2010)

ty, strange thing is I also have a Stagemaster-7. I think that guitar is cursed.....


----------



## darren (Feb 24, 2010)

boaz33 said:


> so the guitars on rondo that are up that means there's only 1 of those in stock?
> so its first come first serve and you're done and have to wait until they have new in-stock for another first come first serve?



B-stock instruments are ones that arrived from the factory or ones that were returned by customers, usually with quality control issues, or sometimes the specs on the guitar delivered did not match the specs on the order page.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 24, 2010)

darren said:


> B-stock instruments are ones that arrived from the factory or ones that were returned by customers, usually with quality control issues, or sometimes the specs on the guitar delivered did not match the specs on the order page.


haha i had to google it  lol


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 24, 2010)

Cancer said:


> That...and can't the entire bridge be moved back or forth by a small, I thought the stud mounted models had that feature.



Yes, but the summer run (and apparently some in this run) had the bridges mounted substantially of from the proper scale length position (like 3/8") so even with the saddle and bridge adjustment it might well not intonate. And ra1der2 knows what he's talking about - he's got 4 other models of the Intereptor pro 8s. I'll be interested to hear how the new buyer gets it to intonate (or maybe doesn't care). FWIW, my bridge was mounted so far back the route shows, and even with that I had to back the bridge screws almost all the way out to get the correct position. Plays sweet now though. But it just baaaarely made it!


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 24, 2010)

Got me an interceptor today ^_^


----------



## Meshugger (Feb 24, 2010)

DrewsifStalin said:


> Got me an interceptor today ^_^



How about a NGD-thread with a corresponding head-bob video?


----------



## swayman (Feb 24, 2010)

Meshugger said:


> How about a NGD-thread with a corresponding head-bob video?


----------



## coreysMonster (Feb 24, 2010)

I'mma wait for the May un-paid/B-stocks to grab one, since you guys have probably taken all the awesome ones already 
seriously, you guys are like lightning


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Merlin_602 said:


> ty, strange thing is I also have a Stagemaster-7. I think that guitar is cursed.....




Or ridiculously bad made model


As for the B stocks..i'd consider buying ones,since i'm already way FUCKING UNLUCKY when it comes to buying things so a brand new agile would reach my house as a C stock so ordering a B stock from the start will alter the curse


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 24, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Fuck Fuck Fuck so broke!



GRR.. who just got that one.. i saw it 3 hours whilst waiting for my plane in Warsaw and now it is gone...booohhh....shame on you for doing such a thing!!!!


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Feb 24, 2010)

My savings account does not approve of this thread


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 24, 2010)

whose does??!!!


----------



## Samer (Feb 24, 2010)

ellengtrgrl said:


> <Sigh!>
> I swear - I CAN'T WIN!!!! First I end up having to sell my Omen Extreme 7, due to a money shortage. Then the cheap replacement for it (a Squier Stagemaster 7) turns out to be clumsily converted into a left handed guitar (that I had to un-convert), and now this!!
> 
> 
> ...



I picked this up, your always welcome to come over and try it out


----------



## Auyard (Feb 24, 2010)

Samer said:


> I picked this up, your always welcome to come over and try it out



Oh you bastard  I just picked up my paycheck too. Congrats though, have fun with it.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 24, 2010)

Meshugger said:


> How about a NGD-thread with a corresponding head-bob video?


Will do! hahahaha


----------



## Samer (Feb 24, 2010)

Auyard said:


> Oh you bastard  I just picked up my paycheck too. Congrats though, have fun with it.



Sorry dude, you are also welcome to come try it out if you are ever in the area


----------



## goherpsNderp (Feb 24, 2010)

so does these B-stocks being up mean anything? ie: they're already finishing a bunch of May order units? or am i just getting too anxious...


----------



## swayman (Feb 24, 2010)

goherpsNderp said:


> so does these B-stocks being up mean anything? ie: they're already finishing a bunch of May order units? or am i just getting too anxious...



I got a message saying mine was done already, it's currently being shipped to me. So hopefully ya'll will be getting guitars sooner than expected too!


----------



## Collapse (Feb 24, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> You're lucky you missed it, that was my Jan 2010 order. I returned it because it would not intonate the LB or F#. Kind of shady of them not stating that on the sale page considering I told them in the return details.


 

so yours had the crack in the finish??


----------



## Samer (Feb 24, 2010)

Also got an email saying mine is shipped


----------



## Collapse (Feb 24, 2010)

mine shipped to, got an email in to see if there is an issue with intonation


----------



## ra1der2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Collapse said:


> so yours had the crack in the finish??



Yeah, I posted here about it in the Intrepid sticky thread since Kurt was posting about 9 string kahler interceptors there, so I addressed Kurt about it and he never replied.

Kind of a slap in the face to me since I've spent a lot of money with Rondo in the last 6 months, but hey whatever man.

It also has aesthetic issues that I only mentioned in the return request, because I honestly don't give a shit about minor aesthetic issues as long as it tunes, intonates, and plays well. 

Aside from the bridge being routed and mounted too short, it was also slightly off center making the string a little off to one side on the fretboard. The fretwork was shoddy, there are file marks in areas on the fretboard, and filings/shavings from finishing the frets were ground into the fretboard making it a shade of gray in some spots.

This is what I wrote to them when requesting a return :

Agile Interceptor Pro 828 MN Pure White 
Unfortunately this guitar will not intonate on the lower B or F#. Aside from not being able to get it in tune properly, there are also minor blemishes and finish defects on the neck, pickup and bridge area, as well as a crack in the finish on the back next to the battery compartment.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 25, 2010)

If you put in a return request he will get back to you. addressing your problems in the forum probably isn't the best place. Kurt isn't a "Poster", he is a lurker.


----------



## Collapse (Feb 25, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> Yeah, I posted here about it in the Intrepid sticky thread since Kurt was posting about 9 string kahler interceptors there, so I addressed Kurt about it and he never replied.
> 
> Kind of a slap in the face to me since I've spent a lot of money with Rondo in the last 6 months, but hey whatever man.
> 
> ...


 
great so I bought a lemon

just got an email from Kurt stating if I use factory size strings and tuning I will have no intonation issues


----------



## RG7 (Feb 25, 2010)

Collapse said:


> great so I bought a lemon
> 
> just got an email from Kurt stating if I use factory size strings and tuning I will have no intonation issues




well who uses 40 gauge F# strings?


----------



## ra1der2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Collapse said:


> great so I bought a lemon
> 
> just got an email from Kurt stating if I use factory size strings and tuning I will have no intonation issues, as long as I don't actually try to intonate it.



Fixed... 

Seriously though, I could care less if Kurt feels I am incapable of intonating and tuning an instrument, I mean I've only been playing 20+ years or so. 

Secondly, LMFAO at "factory size strings". I didn't waste a new set of strings on the guitar, it has the so called factory size strings on it and it didn't tune. The funniest thing about that comment is the strings that come on the guitar aren't the same gauges they list in the description, as RG7 hinted.

The only thing I will give him is he lowered the price to damn near HALF of what I originally paid...but then you have to ask the question, why sell an $1100 guitar for $600 if it is "like brand new with only a 3/4" crack in the paint on the back?"

MmmmHmmm


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 25, 2010)

^I only have one problem with that post, and its this part,

" mean I've only been playing 20+ years or so."

I have seen awesome players that own MUCH more expensive guitars and have been playing for longer than 20 years and hardly know how to change strings correctly. 

Time =/= knowledge


----------



## Daiephir (Feb 25, 2010)

I wish I had the money for the lefty one, :sad:


----------



## Gameboypdc (Feb 25, 2010)

I just wish Kurt would post up some 30"s in 7 or 8 string models. That or I hope someone returns one so it can be posted as B stock.


----------



## ra1der2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Time =/= knowledge



I have to agree with you there, good point  

If the guitar arrives to it's new owner and can tune / intonate properly while remaining fully functional, I will gladly apologize publicly for my statement.

Let me also clarify that I am not here to bash Rondo. Quite the contrary, if you search my posts you will see that I highly praise them. I've easily spent over 6 G's with Rondo in the last 6 months, you don't spend that kind of money on a product you do not like! However, when a turd shows up, you can also expect that I voice my honest opinion on that as well.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 25, 2010)

^Not a problem!


----------



## Collapse (Feb 26, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> I have to agree with you there, good point
> 
> If the guitar arrives to it's new owner and can tune / intonate properly while remaining fully functional, I will gladly apologize publicly for my statement.
> 
> Let me also clarify that I am not here to bash Rondo. Quite the contrary, if you search my posts you will see that I highly praise them. I've easily spent over 6 G's with Rondo in the last 6 months, you don't spend that kind of money on a product you do not like! However, when a turd shows up, you can also expect that I voice my honest opinion on that as well.


 
well we will see what happens when I receive it next week


----------



## swayman (Feb 26, 2010)

2 more fellas:

Agile Septor 828 RN Camo B Stock at RondoMusic.com

Agile Interceptor Standard 827 MN Lizard Burst B Stock at RondoMusic.com


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 27, 2010)

Ill admit im craving the 827. i really want to recreate that lizard burst on my 8 project as well. 

also, why don't people sign their Neg rep posts? Seriously guys, its lame.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Ill admit im craving the 827. i really want to recreate that lizard burst on my 8 project as well.
> 
> also, why don't people sign their Neg rep posts? Seriously guys, its lame.



Actually the rep abuse sticky that was up a couple months ago specifically said to NOT sign neg reps  

I agree that lizard burst is the hotness


----------



## NaYoN (Feb 27, 2010)

I am kind of new to this thing, so ca someone please explain to me what "B stock" means?

EDIT: nevermind, I found it. Sorry.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 27, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Actually the rep abuse sticky that was up a couple months ago specifically said to NOT sign neg reps
> 
> I agree that lizard burst is the hotness



oh all i remember is whats his face's (a mod with a skull avatar maybe?) user title saying "sign your neg reps" and i always have.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 28, 2010)

here's my NGD thread! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...terceptor-727-56k-dave-chappelles-career.html
I know it's not technically an ERG, but... yeah!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 28, 2010)

JESUS!!!

Agile Interceptor Standard 827 MN Lizard Burst B Stock at RondoMusic.com

Edit: Crap. Sorry for the double post. I didnt see the previous link.

But still, thats an AWESOME guitar.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Feb 28, 2010)

Another 828 rosewood/natural ash. If the blemishes were that much of a factor you could just sand it down and tru oil it. Agile Septor 828 RN Nat Ash B Stock at RondoMusic.com couple more black flame 7 B's too New Items & Specials


----------

